# Trinity River @ Riverside



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I dropped by the ramp this evening, sure enough, she's up pretty good. I grabbed a few shots before it got dark. Supposed to get higher by tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Wonder when it will drop a few feet and clear up.....


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

It depends on rainfall/discharges up river and LL dam discharge. Still climbing a currently and more rain called for this weekend


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt should be launching up there soon according to his recent post, maybe he can report on conditions.
I think his Kenner will fit under the bridge, or maybe he can jump it over it , lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Super Matt! The newest Fishing Super Hero.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I work on the unit out of Riverside. From what I'm seeing as we drive around the farm, the water is going to be about 2 foot lower than last spring. Thankfully!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone launched there lately? Duck season opens Saturday. Don't wanna make that drive if we cant even get in the water.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

You can launch out of parking lot.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sure is going to shut down fishing for whites in the river for a few weeks. 
Come on Loy take it easy on me you have been with me when the kenner went over the shoals at whiterock. I have stopped beatting up the old girl so much lately.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What are friends for Matt? You know I have to have a little fun since I can't go fishing.

I'm sure hoping there will be something biting when I get back. I am having the worst withdrawal in a long time!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Dam at 51K CFPS !
I haven't fished in weeks. The shakes have set in and people are starting to look at me funny. I need my fishing fix!
Major winds this weekend so the bull red trip to the jetty's is out.


----------

